# Steckdose mit Webinterface



## Afgstyler (31. Aug 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,


ich bin neu hier in Forum und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Also folgende Frage habe ich, ich habe eine Mehrfachsteckdose die TCP/IP unterstützt und das Protokoll HTTP. Ich möchte jetzt per JAVA Script HTTP Request machen und damit die Steckdose steuern, die Steckdose hat ein Webinterface! Weil ich von Java Scripting keine ahnung habe wäre es nett wenn hier mir Tipps geben würdet wie ich da vorran gehen soll.




Gruß, Afgstyler


----------



## oversoul (31. Aug 2012)

Erstmal eine eine kleine Frage:

Willst du jetzt Java oder Javascript nutzen um deine Steckdosenleiste zu steuern?


Bedenke, dass Java und Javascript keine Ähnlichkeiten haben bis auf einen Teil im Namen haben. 
Mittels Java kann man richtige Programme schreiben ( auch mit Netzwerkfunktionalitäten ), während man mit JavaScript 
eher Scripte auf Webseiten erstellt um diverse Effekte zu erzeugen oder ähnliches.

(ausnahme bei Javascript ist JNode)


----------



## nillehammer (31. Aug 2012)

Also der Unterschied JavaScript zu Java ist schon erklärt. Du willst wahrscheinlich einfach ein Programm haben, das so wie ein Browser die Funktionen des Webinterfaces Deiner Steckdose aufruft. Das geht mit Java. So würde ich vorgehen:
- Beschäftige Dich mit HTTP (Was ist ein Request? Welche Arten von Request gibt es? Wie werden diese von einem Server beantwortet?
- Schnappe Dir einen Browser, mit dem Du Deine Requests und die Responses des Webinterfaces analysieren kannst (z.B. Firefox mit HttpLiveHeaders). Damit kriegst Du raus, welche Requests das Webinterface erwartet
- Programmiere einen Java-Client, der diese Requests absetzt. Entweder von ganz unten mit HttpURLConnection oder mit Client-Frameworks à la Apache HttpClient oder HtmlUnit.


----------



## ARadauer (31. Aug 2012)

einen http request an eine adresse zu senden ist ein einzeiler... ich denke du musst dir mal die schnittstelle genau ansehen, damit du weißt was du überhautp hinschicken kannst. dann kannst dir ansehen wie das mit java geht.


----------



## Afgstyler (31. Aug 2012)

Also, ich habe herraus gefunden das die steckdose auf HTTP Request "POST" arbeitet!


----------



## nillehammer (31. Aug 2012)

Afgstyler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, ich habe herraus gefunden das die steckdose auf HTTP Request "POST" arbeitet!


Das ist so vieel zu kurz gedacht und sicher auch nicht richtig. Die Bedienung eines Webinterface ist eine Abfolge von GET-Requests, um Seiten aufzurufen und Links zu folgen und POST-Requests, um Formulardaten abzusenden. Selbst das ist schon sehr verkürzt formuliert. Diesen Request-Flow musst Du nachbilden.


----------



## Afgstyler (31. Aug 2012)

HTTP Command

POST elogin.html
pwd=password

POST URL
P1=cmd
with URL = econtrol.html if password = device password
URL = econtrol_1.html if password = socket 1 password
URL = econtrol_2.html if password = socket 2 password
URL = econtrol_3.html if password = socket 3 password
URL = econtrol_4.html if password = socket 4 password
with cmd = 0 => switch socket OFF
cmd = 1 => switch socket ON
cmd = t => toggle (switch to ON if socket = OFF and vice-versa)
cmd = r => restart (switch OFF then automatically ON after 1 minute)



Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage wie benutze ich die Befehle?


----------



## ARadauer (31. Aug 2012)

mit Java POST senden? würd das nehmen HttpClient - HttpClient Home

zb HttpClient - Post Method


----------



## Gast2 (31. Aug 2012)

Mich würde interessieren welche Steckdosenleiste das ist und was sie kostet!


----------



## Spacerat (31. Aug 2012)

@kappesf: Mich auch... 
Afaik lassen sich solche Stekdosen auch recht simpel ohne Webinterface ansprechen, dazu müssen über Netzwerk (ausschliesslich über localnet) oder USB spezielle Bytefolgen gesendet werden, die in der Anleitung spezifiziert sind. Das ist mit ESC-P-Sequenzen vergleichbar, wie man sie von Druckern her kennt (bzw. kannte).


----------



## Gast2 (31. Aug 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Mich würde interessieren welche Steckdosenleiste das ist und was sie kostet!



Gibts für um die 100 - 150€, z.B.
LAN NETIO230C - IP-Power Controller4x IEC-320 Outputs-1x Seriell bei reichelt elektronik

LAN NETIO230B-SW - IP-Steckdosenleiste mit 4 Steckdosen, schwarz bei reichelt elektronik

oder 

NET-PwrCtrl HOME

Für feste Installationen mag ich die NETIO230C, das Rackgehäuse ist stabil und gut verarbeitet. Unter dem Schreibtisch liegt aber trotzdem ein NETIO230B, ist einfach praktischer.


----------



## oversoul (31. Aug 2012)

hab kurz mal ins Handbuch von der leiste geschaut und sofort gesehen,  dass die Leiste per CGI (zB über URLConnection steuerbar)  oder auch per Telnet (Socketverbindung) steuerbar ist.

Die einfachste Lösung dürfte der Weg über CGI sein


----------



## Afgstyler (3. Sep 2012)

Die Steckdosenleiste die ich nutzte ist, ePowerSwtich 4.
Ich bin verzeifelt was ich jetzt machen soll?
Könnt ihr mir den nicht helfen?


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2012)

Afgstyler hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin verzeifelt was ich jetzt machen soll?


Empfehle dir die Grundlagen von HTTP zu erlernen.


> Könnt ihr mir den nicht helfen?


Nein, wir können (höchstens) konkrete Fragen beantworten, aber dazu musst du welche stellen.


----------



## Afgstyler (3. Sep 2012)

Hallo,


ich habes geschaft, mit dem Programm "wget".


Noch mal an alle Danke !


----------

